# Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" vs german red



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

i have a question, i have tired to keep german red peacock and Aulonocara baenschi on a few occasions
but it always end up the german red will bully the Aulonocara baenschi mercilessly...

i was always puzzled by this, i even swap with LFS a few times for german red peacocks and it is always the same.
i even go to the extend to buy german red from other LFS but results is still the same.

i was wondering if this is due to the 2 of them are kind of closely related peacock types...

i always like a red color peacock in my tank.
so my question is can Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" do better than german red with Aulonocara baenschi ?

thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Generaly male jakes are bigger and more aggressive than Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti" types like German reds.
With line breeding though its anyones guess, some will get more docile some more aggressive.
For sure Aulonocara baenschi can be dominated by many other Aulonocara.
Maybe try a real peaceful small guy like Aulonocara hueseri.

I am asumming this is an all male tank. For sure would not advise anyone to mix most Aulonocara in a breeding or mixed sex tanks.

Its also a numbers thing. You want at least 6 males to stop one picking on another.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Saying that lower numbers can work but its very hit and miss.

All the best James


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello 24Tropheus

thanks for advice on jakes, sad to heard they are even more aggressive the german reds.
yes this is all male tank. and yes Aulonocara baenschi is a shy peacock type. even other haps like taiwan reef can bully it a little...

the problem in singapore is there are only german reds, Aulonocara baenschi, Eureka and hansebanchi.
there are also many hybrids like albino, golden peacocks, ob peacocks which i think is ugly and even worse...

i think i may try a smaller german red say 1-1.5 inch when my Aulonocara baenschi is 3 inches big
do u think this tatics can work?

thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Could do for a while.

A."hansebanchi" boy is that a blast from the past.
Now Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiloelo) or similar would be a better bet long term I think.
Kind of depends on what they are selling as hansebanchi.

Sorry I tend to forget. In other places than the UK you can not always get exactly what you want.  

All the best James


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello 24Tropheus

"Could do for a while."

maybe i give it a try in 3-6months time when my Aulonocara baenschi gets bigger.

cheers!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am considering these two fish in a all male 180. What size tank are these two in?

Would the size of the tank have an influence on the odds of success?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the size difference between the German Red and baenschi? When they're juveniles, they can look similar enough that it has the potential to cause a problem. Is there a chance that the baenschi could be a female?

A great deal depends on the tank size, stock and the maturity of the stock. In my years of keeping these two fish, I've never had an issue, even in a 48" tank. But again, it just depends on a number of variables. You had a good idea to try again when the baenschi matures.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello dannygirl,

What is the size difference between the German Red and baenschi? about same size, i have tried 5incher mix and 2 incher mix everytime baenschi is the whipping boy.
When they're juveniles, they can look similar enough that it has the potential to cause a problem. yes i agreed with this they look similar When they're juveniles. except german red has stronger orange/red colors.

Is there a chance that the baenschi could be a female? 
the baenschi i have is confirmed a male, light yellow body and light blue head. very shy.

You had a good idea to try again when the baenschi matures. yes i hope it will work well.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnchor said:


> hello dannygirl,
> 
> What is the size difference between the German Red and baenschi? about same size, i have tried 5incher mix and 2 incher mix everytime baenschi is the whipping boy.
> When they're juveniles, they can look similar enough that it has the potential to cause a problem. yes i agreed with this they look similar When they're juveniles. except german red has stronger orange/red colors.
> ...


Why not try a different baenschi? I see where you keep swapping the german reds but what about the baenschi? You may have a very weak and timid baenschi. I have a male Borleyi that is scared of even his own shadow with fish that are half his size. Sometimes you get a psycho fish and sometimes you get a weak fish.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello 13razorbackfan,

Sometimes you get a psycho fish and sometimes you get a weak fish... wahahhahahaha!!!! just like humans...
yup i tried a different baenschi before too. they all get whipped up by german reds.
strangely the german red did not fight with the Borleyi. it always go after the baenschi which is yellow...
i cant figure out y....


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Or another idea, try a different yellow fish. I know you're limited in your options but it may be worth looking.

If it doesn't work, there's nothing much you can do. You can try the jake but if the tank is 48" it may cause a problem.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DanniGirl,

thanks for advice

i will try out the smaller german red idea first, if it dont work out i will swap with the LFS a smaller Eureka.
there are little yellow fish here locally except yellow lab, Aulonocara baenschi and Melanochromis Auratus females!!! lolz...i already have a yellow lab male in the tank. and no to Melanochromis Auratus...lolz...
there are the beautiful red zebra though... but i think they are abit too aggressive for a hap/peacock tank.
also i do like Maylandia Greshakei too but again, they are too aggressive for the tank mates...lolz...

thanks and cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It has been said that German Reds either come from baenschi, or Marleri Island peacocks. Given they are really line bred of practically the same fish, it is no surprise that there is aggression between them.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> It has been said that German Reds either come from baenschi, or Marleri Island peacocks. Given they are really line bred of practically the same fish, it is no surprise that there is aggression between them.


This is true.....

Perhaps it will eventually work out. One can only hope.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Fogelhund,



Fogelhund said:


> It has been said that German Reds either come from baenschi, or Marleri Island peacocks. Given they are really line bred of practically the same fish, it is no surprise that there is aggression between them.


you shine the light on this one :thumb: , omg... i didn't know german reds also came from line bred A.baenschi!  
i guess it explains why the german reds are so aggressive to the baenschi. they are too closely related and they see each other as a threat.

ok i think i will try out a smaller "Eureka" when my baenschi is bigger.

thanks!


----------

